# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Crete

## Psyche

Goblin, you using this?: 
*Spoiler: Lizardfolk*
Show

Ability Score Increase. Your Constitution score increase by 2, and your Wisdom score increases by 1.
Age. Lizardfolk reach maturity around age 14 and rarely live longer than 60 years.
Size. Lizardfolk are a little bulkier and taller than humans, and their colorful frills make them appear even larger. Your size is Medium.
Speed. Your base walking speed is 30 feet, and you have a swimming speed of 30 feet.
Bite. Your fanged maw is a natural weapon, which you can use to make unarmed strikes. If you hit with it, you deal piercing damage equal to 1d6 + your Strength modifier, instead of the bludgeoning damage normal for an unarmed strike.
Cunning Artisan. As part of a short rest, you can harvest bone and hide from a slain beast, construct, dragon, monstrosity, or plant creature of size Small or larger to create one of the following items: a shield, a club, a javelin, or 1d4 darts or blowgun needles. To use this trait, you need a blade, such as a dagger, or appropriate artisan's tools, such as leatherworker's tools.
Hold Breath. You can hold your breath for up to 15 minutes at a time.
Hunter's Lore. You gain proficiency with two of the following skills of your choice: Animal Handling, Nature, Perception, Stealth, and Survival.
Natural Armor. You have tough, scaly skin. When you aren't wearing armor, your AC is 13 + your Dexterity modifier. You can use your natural armor to determine your AC if the armor you wear would leave you with a lower AC. A shield's benefits apply as normal while you use your natural armor.
Hungry Jaws. In battle, you can throw yourself into a vicious feeding frenzy. As a bonus action, you can make a special attack with your bite. If the attack hits, it deals its normal damage, and you gain temporary hit points (minimum of 1) equal to your Constitution modifier, and you can't use this trait again until you finish a short or long rest.
Languages. You can speak, read, and write Common and Draconic.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Okki is made.


Reposting PC.

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

yeah thats what im using

----------


## Psyche

Goblin, it seems a bit unbalanced. Remove the cunning artisan ability and you are good to go. You are an artificer right?

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

yeah im an artificer, i dont really see how artisan is op but ill remove it

----------


## Psyche

You know what, Let's just roll with it, you don't have to take anything away.

----------


## Millstone85

> Okki is made.


And here is Maël.

Maël had his ability scores, height and weight rolled, which is unusual for me but fits the theme of the homebrew race I created and am now using.

For his backstory, I see a mercenary company or adventurer's guild that would double as Crete's city watch, kinda like the Flaming Fist in Baldur's Gate, but it could be any regimented organization that would let its members join adventuring parties.




> Wealth: You can choose to be rich(start off with an extra 50gp and an a extra flaw) Moderate(start off with 10 extra gp and an extra Ideal) or poor(start off with no extra and create as normal) You start with starting equipment.


I went with moderate wealth. I also gave him the military rank of private first class, and my IRL age of 37, which might be a ridiculous combination, I don't know.

I will let Psyche tell me if Maël gets to be higher ranked, or if he should be younger, or if that low charisma really did his career no favor.  :Small Big Grin: 

Also, if Psyche can't access Dropbox either, I guess we will have to exchange mails.

----------


## Psyche

One: I might not be able to have all the patrons by september 19th. I am going to try. I have roughly 20 to make in the span of 13 days, with a two hour screen time limit.
Two: Millstone, use this link https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheets?t=12
Three, primrose has been revised

----------


## Millstone85

> One: I might not be able to have all the patrons by september 19th. I am going to try. I have roughly 20 to make in the span of 13 days, with a two hour screen time limit.


This is quite an ambitious project.




> Two: Millstone, use this link https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheets?t=12


So you got the go-ahead for Myth-Weavers?

Alright then, I registered and made this.

----------


## JNAProductions

Cleared my inbox-what did you need to tell me?

----------


## Millstone85

> Cleared my inbox-what did you need to tell me?


Probably the same message he sent me, about the list of patrons in the recruitment thread.

By the way, I don't know if the recruitment thread has run its course, or if it was too soon for an OoC thread, but I think we should probably abandon one of the two.

----------


## Psyche

We going to abandon recruitment thread when we start: Sep 19th
Which patron do you want?

----------


## Millstone85

> We going to abandon recruitment thread when we start: Sep 19th
> Which patron do you want?


I vote for the Girros, but would also be fine with its friendly factions: the Bank of Gold and the Shamos Academy.

My character could come from the Girros but seek private employment after the stagnation of his military career, or something like that.

----------


## Psyche

No it does not, see spoiler
All of the factions are based off of monster hunter or culture in general.
*Spoiler: If you can guess what a faction is without looking you start with an extra 5gp*
Show

The Flip side: Emma Watson if she was in a spy movie(I was watching a movie with her in it and thought: what if she was in black leather, with two guns she carried around?)
The Valley's End: Vaal Hazak from monster hunter
The Katniss institute: Primrose everdeen is from hunger games, and Cassia is the name of President Snow's granddaughter
The Great Divide: Thresh from Hunger Games
The Girros: They are bipedal girros that are the primary employees (I am not even going to make the "ride" joke, no matter how tempting)
The Fire Club: Teostra is how I think it is spelled, it is an elder dragon from monster hunter that reminded me of a satyr, so he is an archfey with a lion's face and fire powers
Luna Charrem's Academy: See Lunostra from monster hunter
The Shamos Academy: Bipedal, Wizardly bipedal shamos from monster hunter. The big eyes gave me the idea of the spying
Regiment 1: The General is a Nergigante
The Bank of Gold: Bipedal Jagras, though the Great is just as skinny as the rest of them. (Think about what color the Jagras are.)
The Servers all: The Legend of Zelda: The skyward sword's main villain is a Demon Lord named Ghiram and I like the character. He was shown mercy by the king, and he makes up the 4th member of the "Late king's fan club"
The H syndicate: Waterdeep dragon Heist's Manshoon gave me Mr. H's appearance. Make him younger(like 14), and add in the common notion of the child psychic (He is an abberant mind sorcerer, after all) and you have Mr. H!
The Windborne Society: Make Kushulu Daora a 16 year old girl
The sorcerer's Dream: Dorian Halvillard is a reference to the throne of glass series
The Moon Asylum: You really don't remember Luna Lovegood? You should be ashamed. Just look it up
The Jewels Agency: Watch two episodes of the Tv show Psych, or just look it up.
The Silversmith's Guild: Johnny tremain is a book assigned in most american schools, Just imagine if that silver fused with his hand, rather than burning it.
Marked: This is perhaps the only fully original one.



Group patrons:
All pay you, so go with whichever one you want. We start tomorrow
the Flip Side: A spy agency
Leader: Emily is a 20th level arcane trickster rouge with 13 levels of artillerist.
Emily Granger:
Ideal: Love is the only unbreakable bond, all other bonds simply tie me up.
Bond: Johnathan has suffered enough.
Flaw: Scars are meant to be hidden above all else
Enemy Factions:
The Valley's End
Regiment 1
The Shamos Academy
Friendly Factions:
The silversmith's Guild
The Moon's Asylum
The Katniss institute

The Katniss Institute: A circle of psionic, musical healers.
Classes: Cassia is a 20th level echo knight with psionic spellcasting focused around healing, she has taken the blind fighting style, and she has 13 levels of soulknife rouge.
Primrose is a 20th level stars druid with 13 levels of hmmm... shadow monk??? Might change that later, anyway, here are their personalities, and note that their faction's ideals are their ideals.
Primrose:
Ideal: Healing others is a way to make my little life meaningful.
Bond: My sister is my everything.
Flaw: I can help everyone, if I can't, I'm a failure.
Cassia:
Ideal: Two is better than 1. ALWAYS.
Bond: My sister is my everything.
Flaw: Me and Mr. H are the only ones who can protect Prim.
Enemy Factions:
Luna's Academy of the elements
Regiment 1
Valley's end
Friendly Factions:
The H syndicate
The Moon's Asylum
The Flip Side agency

The Great Divide: A group of farmers and ranchers lead by Thresh
Classes: Thresh is a 20th level moon druid with 13 levels in Wolf totem barbarian
Ideal: Power is found in physical strength
Bond: My tools have voices: They speak, and I listen.
Flaw: I must become my peak self, if I don't, nothing I have done will matter.
Enemy Factions:
The Sorcerer's Dream
Friendly Factions:
The Windborn Society

Valley's End: An assasains guild lead by Vael Hasak
Classes: Vael is a 20th level Spores Druid with 13 levels in Necromancer
Ideal: Power is control of death
Bond: My grandson, Edison Grant. I adopted his father. He will be great.
Flaw: Poison is the best solution.
Enemy Factions:
The Flip Side agency
The silversmith's Guild
The Moon's Asylum
Friendly Factions:
Regiment 1
The Girros

The Girros: A city Guard, brutal yet effective, lead by Terran.
Terran:
Classes: Terran is a 20th level fighter with natural weapons and the polearm master, tough, and sentinel feat.
Ideal: Power is found in physical strength
Bond: My lord disappeared, his city must be defended
Flaw: Mercy is weakness
Enemy Factions:
The Fire Club
Luna's academy of the elements
Friendly Factions:
The Shamos Academy
The Bank of Gold

The Fire Club: A noble's club for the wealthy and charming, owned by Theodore Charrem
Theodore:
Classes: Theo is a 20th level Armorer with 13 levels in Wildfire Druid
Ideal: Charm and wit are good and all, but having the strength to back up your rage is far more important.
Bond: My sister is a fierce competitor, she must be beaten
Flaw: I am prone to having intense bouts of rage
Enemy Factions:
The Girros
The Bank of Gold
Friendly Factions:
Regiment 1
The Flip side agency
Luna's academy

Luna Charrem's academy of the elements: An academy for elemental magic owned by Luna Charrem
Luna:
Classes: Luna is a 20th level Evocation with 13 levels in Light Domain
Ideal: Power can be boiled down to this: Control of the physical world
Bond: My brother is a fierce competitor, she must be beaten
Flaw: Stillness is just inadequacy, I must always be doing something
Enemy Factions:
The Bank of Gold
The Katniss institute
The Jewels Agency
Friendly Factions:
Regiment 1
The Fire Club

The Shamos Academy: A magician's best chance for greatness in Crete, they focus on magic that allows spying on others more than anything else. Run by Falar
Falar:
Classes: Falar is a 20th level Scribes wizard with 13 levels in Eldrich Knight
Ideal: Knowledge is Power
Bond: My familier holds the soul of my king, it cannot be lost.
Flaw: There is no such thing as privacy for those who are not me
Enemy Factions:
The Fire Club
The Silversmith's Guild
Friendly Factions:
The Bank of Gold
The Girros
The Jewels agency

Regiment 1: An army of mighty beasts and fierce soldiers, lead by the tyrannical Nergi
General Nergi:
Classes: Nergi is a 20th level Bear Totem Barbarian with 13 levels in Battle smith
Ideal: I always know what is best
Bond: My army is great, but it must be greater
Flaw: Tyranny is but the weak man's name for leadership
Enemy Factions:
The Windborn society
The Flip Side Agency
The Katniss Institute
The Bank of Gold
The Jewels Agency
The moon asylum
Friendly Factions:
Luna's Academy
The Fire Club
Valley's End

The Bank of gold: A bank for the elite, known for an interior coated in gold owned by Peter
Peter:
Classes: Peter is a 20th level Swashbuckler with 13 levels in Battle Master
Ideal: Charm and wit are my bread and butter
Bond: I must have all the treasures of my king
Flaw: Gold is the only thing that has value to me
Enemy Factions:
The Fire Club
Luna's academy of the elements
Regiment 1
Friendly Factions:
The Shamos
The Girros
The Jewels Society

The Servers All: A Guild for butlers, servants, maids, waiters, etc. Lead by Ghiram
Ghiram:
Classes: Ghiram is a 20th level Shadow Sorcerer with 13 levels in Eldrich Knight
Ideal: I came not to be served, but to serve
Bond: I must find the servants of my king, and show them what kindness I can
Flaw: I am the butler of the Talos family, it goes without saying that any feat will be within my repertoire
Enemy Factions:
The Fire Club
The H syndicate
Friendly Factions:
The Bank of Gold
The Jewels Society

The H syndicate: A thieves guild of sorts, owned, managed, and run by the mighty Kamlin H
Kamlin:
Classes: Kamlin is a 20th level Abberant Mind with 13 levels in Bladesinger
Ideal: All for one and one for all
Bond: Primrose everdeen is my love and my life
Flaw: No one can do what I can
Enemy Factions:
The Servants all
Friendly Factions:
The Katniss Society
The Jewels agency

The Windborn society: The Great Kush Daora founded this institute on the principles of elemental air
Kush:
Classes: Kush is a 20th level Variant Swarmkeeper with 13 levels in (revised) storm sorcerer, which I will make at some point
Ideal: Freedom is all that one needs to survive
Bond: Thresh is the only thing that keeps me in the council
Flaw: I'm free to do what I want and have a good time
Enemy Factions:
Regiment 1
Friendly Factions:
The Great Divide

The Sorcerer's Dream: This is a sorcerer's haven, a sacred place for those whose magic is too wild for the outside world. Run by Dorian Halvillard
Dorian:
Classes: Dorian is a 20th level Wild Magic sorcerer with 13 levels in Dreams druid
Ideal: Magic is to be controlled
Bond: Luna is my equal, my love, my only security in a world of vast unpredictability
Flaw: I am responsible for my magic, if it hurts others, I must be hurt as well
Enemy Factions:
The Great Divide
Friendly Factions:
The Moon Asylum

The Moon Asylum: We are strange here, that is true. But isn't it our strangeness that gives us our power? - Luna lovegood
Luna:
Classes: Luna is a 20th level Twilight cleric with 13 levels in Spirits bard
Ideal: Mysteries are meant to remain just that
Bond: Emma is my friend, supporting her is what is most important
Flaw: People say I am confusing
Enemy Factions:
Regiment 1
Friendly Factions:
The Sorcerer's Dream
The flip side agency
The Jewels Society
Marked

The Jewels Agency: Juliet O'hara owns this detective agency, which is based around the principles of law and order
Juliet:
Classes: Juliet is a 20th level Arcane trickster with 13 levels in Redemption Paladin
Ideal: Pay your debts and all is forgiven
Bond: Mr. Jagras is a charming gentleman, isn't he?
Flaw: I see things in black and white
Enemy Factions:
Marked
Regiment 1
The Silversmith's Guild
Friendly Factions:
The Bank of Gold
The Moon asylum

The Silversmith's guild: Lead by Johnathan Tremain, this is exactly what it sounds like
Johnathan:
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...d-group-patron
Enemy Factions:
The Jewels Agency
Friendly Factions:
The Flip Side

Marked: This band of nomadic Hunters is known for their charismatic leader, Delmark Gloree and their peaceful lifestyle
Juliet:
Classes: Delmark is a level 20 Fey wanderer ranger with 13 levels in tempest cleric
Ideal: Peace to those who have not wronged me
Bond: My tribe is my family, and I will defend them as such
Flaw: I see things in black and white
Enemy Factions:
The Jewels agency
Friendly Factions:
The Sorcerer's Dream
The Moon asylum

----------


## Psyche

*Spoiler: See title*
Show

Name: Simon 'Slips' d'Orien
Gender: Male
Age: 29
Race: Dragonmarked Human; Mark of Passage
Size: Medium
Max HP: 12
Movement: 35' Overland
Class: Paladin
Background: House Orien Promoter

Spoiler: Ability Scores
Hide

From Race; +2 Dex, +1 Assignable (Con)
Strength - 12 / +1
Dexterity - 16 / +3
Constitution - 14 / +2
Intelligence - 8 / -1
Wisdom - 12 / +1
Charisma - 14 / +2



Skill Proficiencies: Athletics +3, Medicine +1, Persuasion +4, Deception +4
Weapons and Armor: All Armor, Shields, Simple + Martial Weapons
Saving Throws: Wisdom +3, Charisma +4

Spoiler: Traits and Features
Hide
Courier's Speed - Your movement speed is increased to 35'
Intuitive Motion - When you make a Dexterity (Acrobatics) check or any ability check to operate or maintain a land behicle, you can roll a d4 and add the number rolled to the ability check.
Magical Passage - You can cast the Misty Step spell once with this trait, and you regain the ability to cast it when you finish a long rest. Dexterity is your spellcasting ability for this spell.
Spells of the Mark - The following spells are added to your class's spell list: Level 1:Expeditious Retreat, Jump Level 2: Misty Step, Pass without Trace Level 3: Blink, Phantom Steed Level 4: Dimension Door, Freedom of Movement Level 5: Teleportation Circle
Divine Sense - The presence of strong evil registers on your Senses like a noxious odor, and powerful good rings like heavenly music in your ears. As an Action, you can open your awareness to detect such forces. Until the end of your next turn, you know the Location of any Celestial, fiend, or Undead within 60 feet of you that is not behind total cover. You know the type (celestial, fiend, or undead) of any being whose presence you sense, but not its identity (the Vampire Count Strahd von Zarovich, for instance). Within the same radius, you also detect the presence of any place or object that has been consecrated or desecrated, as with the Hallow spell. You can use this feature a number of times equal to 1 + your Charisma modifier. When you finish a Long Rest, you regain all expended uses.
Lay on Hands - Your blessed touch can heal wounds. You have a pool of Healing power that replenishes when you take a Long Rest. With that pool, you can restore a total number of Hit Points equal to your Paladin level x 5. As an Action, you can touch a creature and draw power from the pool to restore a number of Hit Points to that creature, up to the maximum amount remaining in your pool. Alternatively, you can expend 5 Hit Points from your pool of Healing to cure the target of one disease or neutralize one poison affecting it. You can cure multiple Diseases and neutralize multiple Poisons with a single use of Lay on Hands, expending Hit Points separately for each one. This feature has no Effect on Undead and Constructs.
Placeholder



Weapons:
Shortsword - +5 To Hit / 1d6+3 Slashing Damage

----------


## Millstone85

> No it does not, see spoiler


Okay, this is ultra confusing. I think you just answered my question about using girros as mounts, except I asked that in the other thread.

Also, one of your posts somehow disappeared from the other thread, making it look like I posted twice in a row there.

----------


## Psyche

Yeah, after posting on the other thread, I decided I wanted to use this thread.
No you cannot ride the Girros
Did you guess any of them?

----------


## Millstone85

> Yeah, after posting on the other thread, I decided I wanted to use this thread.


In that case, I am going to quote my last post from the other thread.




> I see.
> 
> Anyway, 18 factions!? I am tempted to call that insane! Still here I am making a giant table of compatibilities.
> 
> *Spoiler: DA BiG TABLE*
> Show
> 
> *
> BoG
> ...


Did you change any of the info, like which factions are friends or foes?




> Did you guess any of them?


Only Luna.

Like I said, I have never played Monster Hunter. I also have never watched the Hunger Games. I did play Skyward Sword, but just missed that reference.

Is pop-culture knowledge going to be necessary to solve the cases? Not that my character was ever going to be the detective of the group.

----------


## Psyche

No, but if you know some of those references you will be able to guess the patron's personalities and abilities. No, the knowledge will not be necessary, but it will help a little bit.

----------


## Millstone85

> No, but if you know some of those references you will be able to guess the patron's personalities and abilities. No, the knowledge will not be necessary, but it will help a little bit.


Alright, I will be out of the loop but try to have fun anyway.

And you did change something. You removed the H Syndicate from the Jewels Agency's enemy factions, thus solving the contradiction with the H Syndicate listing the Jewels Agency as friendly.

*Spoiler: Updated table*
Show

*
BoG
FC
FSA
Gir
GD
HS
JA
KI
LA
Mar
MA
R1
SeA
ShA
SG
SD
VE
WS

Bank of Gold
BoG
✘

✔


✔

✘


✘
✔
✔





Fire Club
✘
FC
✔
✘




✔


✔
✘
✘





Flip Side Agency

✔
FSA




✔


✔
✘

✘
✔

✘


Girros
✔
✘

Gir




✘




✔


✔


Great Divide




GD










✘

✔

H Syndicate





HS
✔
✔




✘






Jewels Agency
✔




✔
JA

✘
✘
✔
✘
✔
✔
✘




Katniss Institute


✔


✔

KI
✘

✔
✘




✘


Luna's Academy
✘
✔

✘


✘
✘
LA


✔







Marked






✘


Mar
✔




✔



Moon's Asylum


✔



✔
✔

✔
MA
✘



✔
✘


Regiment 1
✘
✔
✘



✘
✘
✔

✘
R1




✔
✘

Servants All
✔
✘



✘
✔





SeA






Shamos Academy
✔
✘
✘
✔


✔






ShA
✘




Silversmith's Guild


✔



✘






✘
SG

✘


Sorcerer's Dream




✘




✔
✔




SD



Valley's End


✘
✔



✘


✘
✔


✘

VE


Windborn Society




✔






✘





WS


*

----------


## Psyche

One more group patron, I won't be modifying the others to include this so consider the lists at the end for enemies and allies as definitive.
The Dualists: Twin power brokers lead by the twins Derin and Kirel
Classes: Derin is a level 20 Hexblade warlock(He is his own patron) with 13 levels in shadow sorcerer
Kirel is a level 20 Archfey warlock(He is his own patron) with 13 levels in brilliance sorcerer(I will make this at some point
Both have the same ideals:
Ideal: Power should be the ends to all means
Bond: My brother is my only friend
Flaw: Everything is a shad of grey
Enemy Factions:
Fire Club
Katniss institute
The Servers all
Friendly Factions:
Girros
Luna's institute

----------


## Millstone85

> One more group patron


Lol, kay, re-updating my table.

*Spoiler: Reaching critical mass!*
Show

*
BoG
Dua
FC
FSA
Gir
GD
HS
JA
KI
LA
Mar
MA
R1
SeA
ShA
SG
SD
VE
WS

Bank of Gold
BoG

✘

✔


✔

✘


✘
✔
✔





Dualists

Dua
✘

✔



✘
✔



✘






Fire Club
✘
✘
FC
✔
✘




✔


✔
✘
✘





Flip Side Agency


✔
FSA




✔


✔
✘

✘
✔

✘


Girros
✔
✔
✘

Gir




✘



✔
✔


✔


Great Divide





GD










✘

✔

H Syndicate






HS
✔
✔




✘






Jewels Agency
✔





✔
JA

✘
✘
✔
✘
✔
✔
✘




Katniss Institute

✘

✔


✔

KI
✘

✔
✘




✘


Luna's Academy
✘
✔
✔

✘


✘
✘
LA


✔







Marked







✘


Mar
✔




✔



Moon's Asylum



✔



✔
✔

✔
MA
✘



✔
✘


Regiment 1
✘

✔
✘



✘
✘
✔

✘
R1




✔
✘

Servers All
✔
✘
✘

✔

✘
✔





SeA
✔





Shamos Academy
✔

✘
✘
✔


✔





✔
ShA
✘




Silversmith's Guild



✔



✘






✘
SG

✘


Sorcerer's Dream





✘




✔
✔




SD



Valley's End



✘
✔



✘


✘
✔


✘

VE


Windborn Society





✔






✘





WS


*




> The Servers all: The Legend of Zelda: The skyward sword's main villain is a Demon Lord named Ghiram and I like the character. He was shown mercy by the king, and he makes up the 4th member of the "Late king's fan club"


So if Ghiram/Ghirahim is this fourth member, why is Servants/Servers All on friendly terms only with the Bank of Gold but neutral toward the Girros and the Shamos Academy?

*Edit:* Friendship wins!

----------


## Psyche

Because I didn't think to do that.

----------


## Millstone85

> Because I didn't think to do that.


Can I add those friendships on the table, then?

Keeping in line with the concept that my character learned to fight in the Girros but may have since found employment in another royalist organization, do note that he is proficient with animal handling and land vehicles. He could have become a stage-coach driver and thus fit within Servants All.

Really, at this point, my vote is for the royalist quadri-faction. It has got an army (Girros), a fund (Bank of Gold), a magic school (Shamos Academy) and house personnel (Servants All), with the last two easily doubling as spy agencies. Not only is that powerful, but it would work for a great variety of playable characters.

*Edit:* Also, is it okay if I reformat the descriptions? Making the titles and subtitles stand out, that kind of thing.

----------


## Psyche

No, I don't mind at all.
The Servers all would never do anything to harm or steal from their masters (When you join, you have to take a vow, this is part of it). The Shamos institute is a spy group.

----------


## Millstone85

> No, I don't mind at all.


Okay, will do.




> The Servers all would never do anything to harm or steal from their masters (When you join, you have to take a vow, this is part of it). The Shamos institute is a spy group.


I thought so, but that it didn't necessarily include keeping mum about their masters' secrets. Oh well, one spy group is enough.

Also, English isn't my native language, but I think a server is someone you would find working in a restaurant or tavern, a waiter. Whereas butlers, maids and servers/waiters can all be called servants.

Anyway, I am eager to read what the other players think of all this. You all still here?

*Edit:* Here goes!

*Spoiler: The Bank of Gold*
Show

A bank for the elite, known for an interior coated in gold.

Leader: Peter.
Class: 20th-level swashbuckler with 13 levels in battle master.Ideal: Charm and wit are my bread and butter.Bond: I must have all the treasures of my king.Flaw: Gold is the only thing that has value to me.
Enemy Factions:
Fire ClubLuna's Academy of the ElementsRegiment 1
Friendly Factions:
GirrosJewels AgencyServers AllShamos Academy

*Spoiler: The Dualists*
Show

Twin power brokers.

Leader 1: Derin.
Class: 20th-level hexblade warlock (He is his own patron) with 13 levels in shadow sorcerer.Ideal: Power should be the end to all means.Bond: My brother is my only friend.Flaw: Everything is a shade of grey.
Leader 2: Kirel.
Class: 20th-level archfey warlock (He is his own patron) with 13 levels in brilliance sorcerer, which Psyche will make at some point.Ideal: Power should be the end to all means.Bond: My brother is my only friend.Flaw: Everything is a shade of grey.
Enemy Factions:
Fire ClubKatniss InstituteServers All
Friendly Factions:
GirrosLuna's Academy of the Elements

*Spoiler: The Fire Club*
Show

A noble's club for the wealthy and charming.

Leader: Theodore Charrem.
Class: 20th-level armorer with 13 levels in wildfire druid.Ideal: Charm and wit are good and all, but having the strength to back up your rage is far more important.Bond: My sister is a fierce competitor. She must be beaten.Flaw: I am prone to having intense bouts of rage.
Enemy Factions:
Bank of GoldDualistsGirrosServers AllShamos Academy
Friendly Factions:
Flip Side AgencyLuna's Academy of the ElementsRegiment 1

*Spoiler: The Flip Side Agency*
Show

A spy agency.

Leader: Emily Granger .
Class: 20th-level arcane trickster rogue with 13 levels of artillerist.Ideal: Love is the only unbreakable bond. All other bonds simply tie me up.Bond: Johnathan has suffered enough.Flaw: Scars are meant to be hidden above all else.
Enemy Factions:
Regiment 1Shamos AcademyValley's End
Friendly Factions:
Fire ClubKatniss InstituteMoon AsylumSilversmith's Guild

*Spoiler: The Girros*
Show

A city guard, brutal yet effective.

Leader: Terran.
Class: Terran is a 20th-level fighter with natural weapons and the polearm master, tough, and sentinel feats.Ideal: Power is found in physical strength.Bond: My lord disappeared. His city must be defendedFlaw: Mercy is weakness.
Enemy Factions:
Fire ClubLuna's Academy of the Elements
Friendly Factions:
Bank of GoldDualistsServers AllShamos AcademyValley's End

*Spoiler: The Great Divide*
Show

A group of farmers and ranchers.

Leader: Thresh.
Class: 20th-level moon druid with 13 levels in wolf-totem barbarian.Ideal: Power is found in physical strength.Bond: My tools have voices. They speak, and I listen.Flaw: I must become my peak self. If I don't, nothing I have done will matter.
Enemy Factions:
Sorcerer's Dream
Friendly Factions:
Windborn Society

*Spoiler: The H Syndicate*
Show

A thieves' guild of sort, owned, managed and run by its mighty leader.

Leader: Kamlin H.
Class: 20th-level aberrant mind with 13 levels in bladesinger.Ideal: All for one and one for all.Bond: Primrose Everdeen is my love and my life.Flaw: No one can do what I can.
Enemy Factions:
Servers All
Friendly Factions:
Jewels AgencyKatniss Institute

*Spoiler: The Jewels Agency*
Show

Detective agency based around the principles of law and order.

Leader: Juliet O'hara.
Class: 20th-level arcane trickster with 13 levels in redemption paladin.Ideal: Pay your debts and all is forgiven.Bond: Mr. Jagras is a charming gentleman, isn't he?Flaw: I see things in black and white.
Enemy Factions:
Luna's Academy of the ElementsMarkedRegiment 1Silversmith's Guild
Friendly Factions:
Bank of GoldH SyndicateMoon AsylumServers AllShamos Academy

*Spoiler: The Katniss Institute*
Show

A circle of psionic, musical healers.

Leader 1: Cassia.
Class: 20th-level echo knight with psionic spellcasting focused around healing. She has taken the blind fighting style, and she has 13 levels of soulknife rogue.Ideal: Two is better than 1. ALWAYS.Bond: My sister is my everything.Flaw: Me and Mr. H are the only ones who can protect Prim.
Leader 2:Primrose.
Class: 20th-level stars druid with 13 levels of hmmm... shadow monk??? Psyche might change that later.Ideal: Healing others is a way to make my little life meaningful.Bond: My sister is my everything.Flaw: I can help everyone. If I can't, I'm a failure.
Enemy Factions:
DualistsLuna's Academy of the ElementsRegiment 1Valley's end
Friendly Factions:
Flip Side AgencyH SyndicateMoon Asylum

*Spoiler: Luna's Academy of the Elements*
Show

An academy for elemental magic.

Leader: Luna Charrem.
Class: Luna is a 20th-level evoker with 13 levels in the light domain.Ideal: Power can be boiled down to this: Control of the physical world.Bond: My brother is a fierce competitor. He must be beaten.Flaw: Stillness is just inadequacy. I must always be doing something.
Enemy Factions:
Bank of GoldGirrosJewels AgencyKatniss Institute
Friendly Factions:
DualistsFire ClubRegiment 1

*Spoiler: Marked*
Show

This band of nomadic hunters is known for their charismatic leader and their peaceful lifestyle.

Leader: Delmark Gloree.
Class: 20th-level fey wanderer ranger with 13 levels in tempest cleric.Ideal: Peace to those who have not wronged me.Bond: My tribe is my family, and I will defend them as such.Flaw: I see things in black and white.
Enemy Factions:
Jewels Agency
Friendly Factions:
Moon AsylumSorcerer's Dream

*Spoiler: The Moon Asylum*
Show

"_We are strange here, that is true. But isn't it our strangeness that gives us our power?_"

Leader: Luna Lovegood.
Class: 20th-level twilight cleric with 13 levels in spirits bard.Ideal: Mysteries are meant to remain just that.Bond: Emma is my friend. Supporting her is what is most important.Flaw: People say I am confusing.
Enemy Factions:
Regiment 1Valley's End
Friendly Factions:
Flip Side AgencyJewels AgencyKatniss InstituteMarkedSorcerer's Dream

*Spoiler: Regiment 1*
Show

An army of mighty beasts and fierce soldiers.

Leader: General Nergi.
Class: 20th-level bear-totem barbarian with 13 levels in battle smith.Ideal: I always know what is best.Bond: My army is great, but it must be greater.Flaw: Tyranny is but the weak man's name for leadership.
Enemy Factions:
Bank of GoldFlip Side AgencyJewels AgencyKatniss InstituteMoon AsylumWindborn Society
Friendly Factions:
Fire ClubLuna's Academy of the ElementsValley's End

*Spoiler: The Servers All*
Show

A guild for butlers, maids, waiters, etc.

Leader: Ghiram.
Class: 20th-level shadow sorcerer with 13 levels in eldrich knight.Ideal: I came not to be served, but to serve.Bond: I must find the servants of my king, and show them what kindness I can.Flaw: I am the butler of the Talos family. It goes without saying that any feat will be within my repertoire.
Enemy Factions:
DualistsFire ClubH syndicate
Friendly Factions:
Bank of GoldGirrosJewels AgencyShamos Academy

*Spoiler: The Shamos Academy*
Show

A magician's best chance for greatness in Crete, they focus on magic that allows spying on others more than anything else.

Leader: Falar.
Class: 20th-level scribe with 13 levels in eldrich knight.Ideal: Knowledge is power.Bond: My familiar holds the soul of my king. It cannot be lost.Flaw: There is no such thing as privacy for those who are not me.
Enemy Factions:
Fire ClubFlip Side AgencySilversmith's Guild
Friendly Factions:
Bank of GoldGirrosJewels AgencyServers All

*Spoiler: The Silversmith's Guild*
Show

Exactly what it sounds like.

Leader: Johnathan Tremain.

Enemy Factions:
Jewels AgencyShamos AcademyValley's End
Friendly Factions:
Flip Side Agency

*Spoiler: The Sorcerer's Dream*
Show

This is a sorcerer's haven, a sacred place for those whose magic is too wild for the outside world.

Leader: Dorian Halvillard.
Class: 20th-level wild-magic sorcerer with 13 levels in dreams druid.Ideal: Magic is to be controlled.Bond: Luna is my equal, my love, my only security in a world of vast unpredictability.Flaw: I am responsible for my magic. If it hurts others, I must be hurt as well.
Enemy Factions:
Great Divide
Friendly Factions:
MarkedMoon Asylum

*Spoiler: Valley's End*
Show

An assassins guild.

Leader: Vael Hasak.
Class: 20th-level spores druid with 13 levels in necromancerIdeal: Power is control of death.Bond: My grandson, Edison Grant. I adopted his father. He will be great.Flaw: Poison is the best solution.
Enemy Factions:
Flip Side AgencyKatniss InstituteMoon AsylumSilversmith's Guild
Friendly Factions:
GirrosRegiment 1

*Spoiler: The Windborn Society*
Show

An institute founded on the principles of elemental air.

Leader: The Great Kush Daora.
Class: 20th-level variant swarmkeeper with 13 levels in (revised) storm sorcerer, which Psyche will make at some point.Ideal: Freedom is all that one needs to survive.Bond: Thresh is the only thing that keeps me in the council.Flaw: I'm free to do what I want and have a good time.
Enemy Factions:
Regiment 1
Friendly Factions:
Great Divide

I hope this will help JNAProductions, oogaboogagoblin and WhismurWanders cast their votes.

----------


## Psyche

No, I meant servants and servers. People who are working for the service of a master.

----------


## Millstone85

> No, I meant servants and servers. People who are working for the service of a master.


And I think servers do not match that definition. Servers wait tables at restaurants, bars, cafés and the like, bringing food and drinks to whatever customers happen to be here today. It is a far cry from having a master, unless maybe if it is one of those Japanese maid cafés where they say "Welcome home master!" to everyone who walks in.  :Small Big Grin: 

I am not saying the guild shouldn't find members in restaurants, etc. Hostels would make sense too. I just think it is weird for the guild to be named after servers, when its focus is clearly much more on servants.

That's why I have been calling it Servants All instead of Servers All, but of course I will edit that if you are dead set on Servers All.

----------


## Psyche

I just thought Servers All sounded cooler.  They hire massage people (can't remember their proper name), waiters, servants, butlers, nannies, etc. People who serve a specific person/people for any period of time.

----------


## Millstone85

> I just thought Servers All sounded cooler.  They hire massage people (can't remember their proper name), waiters, servants, butlers, nannies, etc. People who serve a specific person/people for any period of time.


Servers All it is then.

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

my top 3 to play in no particular order is regiment 1, the girros, and the great divide. everything that's not the fire club,the servers all,  and the two academies is fine by me as well

----------


## Psyche

Emily's stat block is out (Note: it is a work in progress)
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...3#post25575663

----------


## Millstone85

> Emily's stat block is out:
> https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...3#post25575663


Honestly, I like it more when you do not yet have the character's stats but instead describe what working for that character will be like.

Thresh of the Great Divide

Primrose and Cassia of the Katniss Institute

These are things that will affect our 1st-level PCs. Unlike the statblock of a character we have just no business getting into a fight with. I mean, Emily here is the same CR as an ancient green dragon. We would just die.




> my top 3 to play in no particular order is regiment 1, the girros, and the great divide. everything that's not the fire club,the servers all,  and the two academies is fine by me as well


The Great Divide could be interesting. If our characters are from the countryside, that would justify us not knowing the city well.

----------


## Psyche

Who ever said you won't be getting into a fight in the future?  :Small Wink: 
What in particular do you like about those? What section? I will do more in the future like that, I promise.
However, these are really boring to make. :Small Sigh:

----------


## Millstone85

> Who ever said you won't be getting into a fight in the future?


You mean when we are level 20? That's a long way away.

Unless you have us assist one patron in a fight against another. But that's generally considered a bad idea. Such fights feel like the DM is holding two toy dragons and having them go Rawr! at each other, while the other children are left having their toy soldiers do a little dance or something.  :Small Sigh: 




> What in particular do you like about those? What section? I will do more in the future like that, I promise.
> However, these are really boring to make.


Thank you for your update of Emily.

Now, first, I like how it is giving us an idea of the planar connections in your planar city.


> Few secrets are hidden from the agency, with their invisible agents from the plane of air and astral plane, who correspond to an agent somewhere in the field.





> Your patron has safe houses guarded by powerful warriors and blessed by celestials





> psionic, musical healers who are in charge of the healing and shadowfell/ravenloft diplomacy


Now I have many questions. You might decide to include the answers in these descriptions, or keep them for the campaign.

From your lore thread, I got the impression that you were thinking of merging the Ethereal Plane with the Astral Plane. That would explain why Emily would employ "astral" agents as spies, as these could hide in what I guess you will call the Border Astral.

If the Great Divide has celestial allies, I wonder who has fiendish ones. Probably Ghiram, since he is based on Ghirahim. He was called a demon in the game, IIRC, but his extreme loyalty would make him more of a devil in D&D. The tyrannical Regiment 1 could also be sponsored by Asmodeus.

I like the idea of musicians handling diplomacy with the Shadowfell. The place inspires morosity, so you would need the mind of an entertainer to withstand it. Now, diplomacy with Ravenloft, that's a gag. Just how? Does Crete actually have a stable entry and exit with a domain of dread? People would be constantly trying to immigrate through there.

Anyway, other sections are very useful too. Knowing what the pay, lodging and missions are like, yes please!

*Edit:* Also, have you seen my comment in your pantheon thread?

----------


## Psyche

> You mean when we are level 20? That's a long way away.
> 
> Unless you have us assist one patron in a fight against another. But that's generally considered a bad idea. Such fights feel like the DM is holding two toy dragons and having them go Rawr! at each other, while the other children are left having their toy soldiers do a little dance or something.


Around level 13. Then it starts amping up.




> From your lore thread, I got the impression that you were thinking of merging the Ethereal Plane with the Astral Plane. That would explain why Emily would employ "astral" agents as spies, as these could hide in what I guess you will call the Border Astral.


No, I simply get the names mixed up like 50% of the time. My mistake.




> If the Great Divide has celestial allies, I wonder who has fiendish ones. Probably Ghiram, since he is based on Ghirahim. He was called a demon in the game, IIRC, but his extreme loyalty would make him more of a devil in D&D. The tyrannical Regiment 1 could also be sponsored by Asmodeus.






> From your lore thread, I got the impression that you were thinking of merging the Ethereal Plane with the Astral Plane. That would explain why Emily would employ "astral" agents as spies, as these could hide in what I guess you will call the Border Astral.
> 
> If the Great Divide has celestial allies, I wonder who has fiendish ones. Probably Ghiram, since he is based on Ghirahim. He was called a demon in the game, IIRC, but his extreme loyalty would make him more of a devil in D&D. The tyrannical Regiment 1 could also be sponsored by Asmodeus.
> 
> I like the idea of musicians handling diplomacy with the Shadowfell. The place inspires morosity, so you would need the mind of an entertainer to withstand it. Now, diplomacy with Ravenloft, that's a gag. Just how? Does Crete actually have a stable entry and exit with a domain of dread? People would be constantly trying to immigrate through there.


Most of these are plot points, so I would suggest you ask the people of crete when you meet them.

As for the god thing, the gods (save the embodiments of the planes, such as archangels and the Primus) disappeared, but their energy remains (so cleric and paladins can use the energy)




Also, one of my friends is playing!!! He is new to D&D though so cut him some slack.

----------


## Millstone85

> Around level 13. Then it starts amping up.


Alright, then. If we get TPK'd, we get TPK'd.  :Small Amused: 




> As for the god thing, the gods (save the embodiments of the planes, such as archangels and the Primus) disappeared, but their energy remains (so cleric and paladins can use the energy)


I am taking that as a thumbs up to put the Prime Architect on my character sheet.




> Also, one of my friends is playing!!! He is new to D&D though so cut him some slack.


So 6 players, including the DM. Cool!

----------


## Psyche

I am not doing a DM PC.
I am, however, making my friend's character sheet.

----------


## Millstone85

> I am not doing a DM PC.
> I am, however, making my friend's character sheet.


I just meant it was great to have 6 people on this.

----------


## Psyche

Never mind on my friend.
I would like whoever is playing to send their "I'm playing" here within the next 5 days. I am working on an intro, so give me some grace. for not being on time.

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

i cant find the link to the game, can somone send it pls

----------


## Psyche

I am prepping the game, it won't be linked until everyone that is playing (You and millstone I am sure of , JNA and whismur less so) says they are ready.

----------


## Millstone85

> Never mind on my friend.





> You and millstone I am sure of , JNA and whismur less so


This is worrisome.  :Small Frown: 

Now, I have next to no experience as a DM or with PbP, but maybe you should make a new recruitment thread once your preparations are complete. Be sure to PM me and goblin when you do.

----------


## Psyche

I can still run it with two.

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

I second millstone here, games like this are more fun in the 4-6 player range

----------


## Psyche

JNA will be playing, and I will be a DMPC if you want me too.

----------


## Millstone85

Yeah, the 4-6 player range is ideal, but 3 players are enough for me to be optimistic again.  :Small Smile: 

So then our party would be:
Zurshik the artificer, played by oogaboogagoblin.Okki the wizard, played by JNAProductions.Maël the fighter, played by me Millstone85.And a possible fourth member, played by Psyche.
I think it is a pretty good line-up, even with just the first three. The artificer doubling as healer/buffer and skill monkey, we essentially have the classic team of a cleric, a rogue, a wizard and a fighter.

Looking closer, our wizard hides a social rogue. This is also great to have, especially in a campaign that was presented as involving intrigue. And yes, I myself decided to be the unsubtle ugly goon.

The DMPC can safely be any class. And I am fine with the idea, as long as the character is level 1 like the rest of us.  :Small Wink: 

We still have to decide what aspect of the city we will be linked to. My vote remains on the Girros watch.

----------


## Psyche

So, um, I will give you a choice between a more heroic bent (that I am more prepared for) or a more intriugist bent.

----------


## Millstone85

> So, um, I will give you a choice between a more heroic bent (that I am more prepared for) or a more intriugist bent.


We should do what you are more prepared for.

Now, I chose the Girros with the idea of a morally grey bastion of order amidst the turmoil, which may or may not later turn out to be just your classic authoritarian filth. If the campaign is to put greater focus on heroism, perhaps this patron isn't the best choice. You tell me.

----------


## JNAProductions

Heroic is fine with me. :)

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

im down for pretty much anything

----------


## Psyche

So the Heroism campaign has you going on quests for all of leaders of Crete, but you will be meeting and defeating enemies of the Girros (Which is an absolutely fine choice) while on your missins. The intrigue campaign is ALL ABOUT your faction and how you can help it succeed in the city.

----------


## Millstone85

> So the Heroism campaign has you going on quests for all of leaders of Crete, but you will be meeting and defeating enemies of the Girros (Which is an absolutely fine choice) while on your missins.


Sounds great!




> The intrigue campaign is ALL ABOUT your faction and how you can help it succeed in the city.


Not bad either, but certainly more difficult all around.

----------


## Psyche

You must have misunderstood, they didn't bind you, you were simply summoned to the court. You have no idea what is going on, as the only letters to you are vague, but the city doesn't fear visitors.

----------


## Millstone85

> You must have misunderstood, they didn't bind you, you were simply summoned to the court. You have no idea what is going on, as the only letters to you are vague, but the city doesn't fear visitors.


Alright, I striked out "and bound". But we are standing trial just for being here and my character finds that pretty insecure.

He is also hiding his own fear behind excessive bravado. This is me roleplaying that 8 Charisma.

----------


## Psyche

Okay, thank you. Yeah, sorry for calling you out on that

----------


## Millstone85

> Okay, thank you. Yeah, sorry for calling you out on that


No problem.

I like the beginning so far. I didn't expect to be thrown right into the action, but that's okay. It also reminds me of those isekai anime where the protagonists must face both the confusion of their teleportation to another world and the expectations of the locals regarding prophetized heroes.

And I thought I could set my character's backstory in Crete, having already served in the Girros, but now I will need some time to imagine what other world my character may have come from. Or maybe it is unnecessary at this point and Maël can just be a random soldier from somewhere.

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

sorry I didn't play recently, I was really busy this weekend

----------


## JNAProductions

(1d20+1)[*20*]

We've got our gear, right? So I can cast spells?

----------


## Psyche

Yeah, so order is JNA, Ddog, Goblin, and Millstone
the room is 50 feet long and 20 feet wide Mael is 20 ft away, zushk is 5 feet away, and okki is 25 ft away

----------


## Millstone85

> We've got our gear, right? So I can cast spells?


The one most affected by the absence of gear would be Zurshk because the artificer class adds an M component to all spellcasting.

Maël complained a lot about not having his stuff, so it is established that he is pretty much naked, but I will have no problem if it turns out that Okki and Zurshk got their spellcasting foci back.

----------


## Psyche

there is an end table near the door.

----------


## Millstone85

Is there perhaps a fireplace with tools like these?
*Spoiler*
Show



And if so, could we dual wield them as if they were clubs?

----------


## Psyche

There isn't a fireplace, but there are decorative candlesticks you could use as a quarter staff.

----------


## Millstone85

> I dont know how to use GITPs rolling system so im just rolling irl


Likewise. It is supposed to be {Roll}1d20{/Roll} with [] instead of {} but it keeps transforming into [roll0] and seems just plain annoying to use. Plus it is funnier to roll IRL anyway.




> zushk runs over to one of the candlesticks, picks it up, and tries to throw it to mael 
> 
> 7 lmao


Thanks. However, I don't know what type of roll you made there or if Psyche was even going to call for one.




> the dog succeeds. it bites millstone [Roll]1d20[/Roll]    [Roll]1d20[/Roll]


Okay, I don't understand how the roll function works, at all.

----------


## Millstone85

> the dog succeeds. it bites millstone and then zushik, dealing 7 to millstone and 3 to zushik, make your saving throw both of you, and I make death saves for millstone.


So earlier on JNA said:


> Also, if the dog gets a good hit that would knock someone out, I'll _Silvery Barbs_ that attack roll, and grant advantage to Mael.


Does this happen now?

----------


## Psyche

Yes, but sadly (no joke) I rolled another hit, however, I will reroll the damage as well.
6 damage

----------


## Millstone85

> Yes, but sadly (no joke) I rolled another hit, however, I will reroll the damage as well.
> 6 damage


If you are feeling generous, sure. But if Maël didn't lose consciousness then he would have got to make an opportunity attack against the dog when it left his vicinity to go bite Zushk.

Anyway, I rolled my saving throw against the poison with advantage.

----------


## Psyche

Okay, so as a compromise, no opportunity attack, but you have 1 HP

----------


## Millstone85

> Okay, so as a compromise, no opportunity attack, but you have 1 HP


Just like if I fell unconscious then rolled a natural 20 on my death saving throw.  :Small Wink:

----------


## JNAProductions

I don't think I have any 1st level spells that'll come in handy besides _Barbs_.

Should I just _Frostbite_ again?

----------


## Psyche

JNA, do you have your familier out?

----------


## JNAProductions

> JNA, do you have your familier out?


I don't think I ever had the cash to summon one.

So no.

----------


## Psyche

Well, all of a sudden you find yourself being pulled into the magic unexpectedly. The book of minotaur hide opens before you, and you feel magic being pulled out of your body. The book shows you many creatures, letting you summon them. Your magic cannot handle managing more than one of the things it shows you, so your choice is important. You choose to summon... (1 creature of CR one or lower)
(Afterward, level up)

----------


## JNAProductions

A small, copper-scaled dragon is drawn from the pages of the book. They sit near Okki, a contented look on their face.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Copper Dragon Wyrmling.

----------


## Psyche

Your familiar is not your own, the book turns into dust, and the spirit of the book posesses the little dragon, and in a voice far more suited to an ancient dragon of the copper variety, a voice of sophistication and command. "Shall we get on with it? Ask the Makers for training, tell them Mr. Lorchanis sent you."
P.S. Level up

----------


## JNAProductions

Leveled into Abjuration Wizard.

----------


## Millstone85

Do we all level up or just JNA?

----------


## Psyche

everyone levels up.

----------


## Millstone85

Maël Stormsoul is now level 2.

----------


## Millstone85

Is this the same room we were in at the beginning of the campaign? I think our characters would have been much less talkative when faced with such a grand sight.

----------


## Psyche

Yes this is. What do you mean talkative?

----------


## Millstone85

> Yes this is. What do you mean talkative?


Sorry, not the right word. I meant that he would have been too stunned, by such a godlike display of power, to dare protest about anything.

Well, that was assuming Maël being from a standard pseudomedieval world. If he is himself from a place of "high and wide magic", as the jargon goes, then his reaction makes more sense.

And I haven't defined where Maël is from. Well, I had, I wanted him to be from Crete itself, having served in the Girros and all that, but this got contradicted fast.

----------


## Psyche

How about you be from the forgotten realms
Everyone's heads' turn your way. After a few seconds of stunned silence, at last someone speaks up: "Why are you here?"

----------


## Millstone85

> How about you be from the forgotten realms


Alright, I have decided that Maël is Lantanese.

Lantan is an archipelago south-west of Faerûn. Its recent history is described in the _Sword Coast Adventurer's Guide_ page 71, although most of it is shrouded in mystery. The key points are that:
Lantan is a nation of artificers, known to have once belonged to the church of Gond.The Spellplague moved Lantan from the world of Toril to the parallel world of Abeir.On Abeir, Lantan had to adapt to the gods' absence and to greater elemental power.The Sundering returned Lantan to the world of Toril, but the nation is now secretive.
Maël would have been born during the Abeiran century. I will try to write a more complete backstory for him.




> Everyone's heads' turn your way. After a few seconds of stunned silence, at last someone speaks up: "Why are you here?"


This belongs in the IC thread. I will post there once I can think of a proper answer.

----------


## Psyche

Sorry, my bad

----------


## Millstone85

I get it the ki-rin twins were not present the last time we were in this room?

----------


## Psyche

Yes, you are correct. Just to clarify, kirin is how I will be referring to the twins that lead the dualists collectively.

----------


## Millstone85

Does the dragon look like he is going to answer the question?

----------


## Psyche

Nope. Not at all. Doubtful. Highly unlikely. Bordering on impossible.

----------


## Millstone85

> Nope. Not at all. Doubtful. Highly unlikely. Bordering on impossible.


Then I will go work on my backstory so I can properly introduce myself this time. Everyone else, feel free to do the presentations instead.

----------


## Millstone85

Sorry for not posting. I have been sick and then busy with the holidays and stuff.

Are we all still on board to continue the adventure?

----------


## Psyche

If JNa and goblin are. I don't have much time right now so could you pm them?

----------


## JNAProductions

I exist here.

----------


## Psyche

Once one of you posts your backstory, ill be ready

----------


## oogaboogagoblin

Im also here

----------


## Millstone85

Okay, going through a fit of stress here, and drawing a blank, so like I said feel free to answer the council guy.

----------

